# Car Temperature?



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I was wondering what your technique was for the A/C or heat. Do you ask the rider if they are comfortable or just do whatever? I know I am an UberBlack driver but I am new to the game


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I keep the car comfortable for myself. If it's a short ride, I don't ask. I take cues from the client and ask if I need to adjust the temp. If they roll down the window, I turn the AC off; if they're holding their arms, I raise the temp.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

Nick is Uber Black which is totally different from what you doing Joanne. Joanne is doing uberx. Nick is required to have heat and A/C, water, mints, magazines... all these extra things because he's getting paid a premium for his service. While uberx drivers such as yourself Joanne are not required to have water, etc... with the rates that uberx charges, you think you will have any money left if you had to buy water, mints, and blast your AC?


----------



## HDGator (May 12, 2014)

FYI...
I run my AC with a setpoint of 70*.... While I am UberX, rarely has anyone queued me to raise or lower the temp. If there are a lot of people int he vehicle I will drop it a degree or two.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

it's starting to get really hot here in Boston. Had two guys asked me to turn the AC on, I was like the windows are down and fresh air is free. Told them straight up, with these super low fares and with the no tipping system, I can't afford to pay for both gas and AC for you guys. So it's either gas to get you two to where you want or AC to keep you cool but not both. Funny thing is that they thought it was funny and had a laugh hahaha.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I've seen that as well, but if I remember that episode correctly it also mentions that it pertains only to high speed like on the highway. Friction from the wind/air is irrelevant in the city which is where most of my trips are made. Perhaps out west or out in the country where you guys drive mostly on the highway that makes sense. Here in Boston most routes are inner city routes.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I deleted my post that Kenny replied to.

Here is mythbusters study on windows down vs a/c.

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-database/ac-vs-open-windows.htm

Kenny is right it depends on what kind of driving you are doing, how much the windows are rolled down, and how fast you are going.

That all being said, I find the fuel efficiency between a/c and windows down to be negligible. I ask the passenger if how i have the temperature is ok and 98% of the time they say yes. If they want it hotter or colder or fresh air Im happy to make that happen for them.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

you are a good guy Zaner. I hope you keep up the good attitude since even though we are in the livery industry we are also in the customer service industry and having a good attitude always helps. As much negativity as I have been displaying on this forum I have had great conversations and have met great people doing Uber. My only purpose is informing everyone of how shady the company and its practices are and how little you are really working for. Let's negate all the numbers and just use common sense for a second. Uber fares are cheaper than taxi correct? Say about 25% cheaper, and on top of that taxi drivers get tips and we don't. Also we have to pay out an addition 20% to Uber, we also have additional expenses and added miles on our car as well as depreciation on our vehicle. Have you ever met a well off or even financially ok taxi driver? So with all the minus with uber logic show dictate you are not making much. Now that's logic without the numbers. Now if you want to be accurate, show me your weekly numbers and I will tell you exactly what you are dealing with. I don't care what car you are driving, what route you are taking, how many hours, which state you are driving for, all factors average to the same average. Keep in mind this is for uberx. I don't want to hear any uber black argument. That's a different beast all together, and even with uber black now, that's a sinking ship. Uberx have been stealing all of uber black clients, my friend who does uber black is about the quit because he pays such high insurance premium for his livery plate but has seen the number of fares cut in half since uber rolled out uberx in Boston


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

You are preaching to the choir. There are plenty of threads around that resolve uberx income to a ~ $12 an hour average after costs. We don't need to make every thread about it.

This thread is about car temperature.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

are all my threads about it? check all of them out. seems like someone has been reading the same thread multiple times lol


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

kenny said:


> Nick is required to have heat and A/C, water, mints, magazines... all these extra things because he's getting paid a premium for his service.


I really am not required to have any of that shit and I don't offer it either. I used to have water but people would take 1 sip and leave the bottle in the car, so I stopped that. It 's just common sense to have A/C and heat on if the customer is in a limo. But I was just wondering what other people's tactics are. BTW, I am really not getting paid that much of a premium because my fee is 25% for UberBlack.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> I really am not required to have any of that shit and I don't offer it either. I used to have water but people would take 1 sip and leave the bottle in the car, so I stopped that. It 's just common sense to have A/C and heat on if the customer is in a limo. But I was just wondering what other people's tactics are. BTW, I am really not getting paid that much of a premium because my fee is 25% for UberBlack.


Hi Nick,

The trick with A/C is to work out where your people are from. Here in Sydney if I pick up an person from a colder climate I run it at 19-20deg C. I have one English dude who try's his best to turn the car into a refrigerator!

I remember during the Olympics in 2000, it was perfect Spring weather, 9-10pm its still over 22deg C (around 70deg F). I was on a job waiting for folk to come out of a Resturant. I noticed a friend of mine who's Chevy Suburban was idling for no apparent reason. I ask him if he has shares in a fuel company running the motor like that.

"Nah" he says "I'm looking after the Jamaican Soccer team".

So? Why have the car on?

He takes me closer to the car and I finally notice this big Jamaican guy sitting in the dark trying his hardest to keep warm with the aircon running and set on 32deg (about 90deg F) in the back of the Chevy!

So it's all relative to what your rider is used to - if I can't work it out, I ask.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The trick with A/C is to work out where your people are from.


Oh, I got it. So it's all about racial profiling!!! Lol jk thanks for the tips


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> Oh, I got it. So it's all about racial profiling!!! Lol jk thanks for the tips


Hey Nick! Is that you bud...remember me?


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey Nick! Is that you bud...remember me?


Hey bro, where ya been?!? You disappeared from twitter!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> Hey bro, where ya been?!? You disappeared from twitter!


Hey Bro! 
Same old story with the Twitter account...another false/malicious complaint leading to permanent ban. I didn't even bother appealing this time...
How are things going for you...have you gotten the hang of it yet? You can always contact me on here or email me at [email protected]


----------

